# Dacron vs braid?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What's better and why? I have 1200 yards of 80 lbs Dacron on my 12/0 and haven't had any problems with it. If I put 80 lbs of braid on a 12/0 It would hold 4100 yards but cost around $200 compared to $50 for the Dacron. What are the pros and cons some of you have came across with each of these lines?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

never heard of dacron, but i like braid because you can have more of it plus you can just add ur mono or flour leader to it on the top


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have lost many shark leaders to braid! It is great for capacity and strength for throwing jigs or other cast and retrieve baits. It sucks for abrasion resistance and bite offs when fishing with set baits in the surf or around concrete or wood bridges and piers. Dacron holds up a lot better in most cases than braid but you will lose some capacity. Capacity does not help if your braid can't handle rubbing on a sand bar for a couple hours without failing. I will not use braid for shark fishing. I prefer a Dacron backing with a mono top shot it seems to work better and is easier on my wallet. UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You use a 9/0 right Ugly, what size Dacron do you have on it? Would you say you can use a lighter lbs of Dacron than braid?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I have lost many shark leaders to braid! It is great for capacity and strength for throwing jigs or other cast and retrieve baits. It sucks for abrasion resistance and bite offs when fishing with set baits in the surf or around concrete or wood bridges and piers. Dacron holds up a lot better in most cases than braid but you will lose some capacity. Capacity does not help if your braid can't handle rubbing on a sand bar for a couple hours without failing. I will not use braid for shark fishing. I prefer a Dacron backing with a mono top shot it seems to work better and is easier on my wallet. UGLY


What lb test is your mono topshot?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Using braid is just bad news. I fished with ugly and i was using 70lb braid on my spinfisher v. I went to check my rod for slack and all i had was my braid floating in the air. Braid doesnt stand a chance on the sharp shells, sand, and definitley not the tail whip of a shark. Ugly ended up reeling in my shark leader on his 9/0 later that morning with like 40 yds of braid attached to it. Dacron or mono best way to go on the beach.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You use a 9/0 right Ugly, what size Dacron do you have on it? Would you say you can use a lighter lbs of Dacron than braid?


I have about 150yds of 135lb dacron and roughly 400yds of 80lb mono on my 9/0. I could go lighter with the dacron but that was what i had available at the time. Its mainly there to let me know that im getting low on line. UGLY


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

The Dacron knots hold up better than Draid. To many brake off with the Braid.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I have Dacron spooled on my 9/0 and 10/0, and I haven't brought in any fish with em yet, but the fellas I bought em from caught numerous sharks, and YFTs with em. I use all types of line, and leaders, and hooks....I have to say though, you get your fish if you're precautious enough with your setup. Saturday I caught a 7 foot bull shark on a 6/0 spooled with 100lb mono, with just a 6' 100lb flourocarbon leader and a 14/0 circle hook. The point? You can catch a shark on just about anything...just gotta tire em out before you bring em in. Again, I stress that the more you invest in solid rigging the better the fight will end...in your favor. I caught four foot sharks on 20lb mono pompano rigs! Dacron stands up to abrasion better than braid, and as long as you allow the shark to tire out, the extra weight capacity of the braid is negligable. Have fun! Tight lines! YRM


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Jaw Jacker said:


> The Dacron knots hold up better than Draid. To many brake off with the Braid.


Depending what knot you tie to your leader. I use the double polymer. Never had one of those break on me. Try using super glue on your knots if you dont know how to tie the double polymer. Or burn the excess of your braid so it makes a little nub. I never liked braid till i tried it on one of my reels. Now almost all of them have braid on it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Dacron is a larger diameter than braid for a given strength. If fishing deep, you don't need so much weight for braid. Never had a knot let loose on braid.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

When I was a kid we used Dacron for trolling, and it was fine. I like braid for bottom fishing, because there is not as much resistance when the current is ripping and you can get by with less weight.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So for beach fishing do you think pound for pound Dacron is stronger? 50 lbs Dacron vs 50 lbs braid in strength test who wins?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> So for beach fishing do you think pound for pound Dacron is stronger? 50 lbs Dacron vs 50 lbs braid in strength test who wins?


I don't think that Dacron is stronger for the same lb rating out of the box. I would bet that if you ran both lines out in the surf about 200-300yds and left them out for 24 hrs the Dacron would still hold its rating and the braid if it made it that long would not hold its rating. UGLY


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm with Ugly on the survivability of braided line (or the lack thereof). I have had to cut off segments of the line due to wear from use that could've only come from the sandy bottom. I love braid, for sure, but if shark fishing (especially) I'd either use mono, or dacron. I know braided line well, as I have it on most of my spools, but there's just certain conditions I know different line would perform better.


----------

